# MISC | New Locomotives from your Country (pics)



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Bellas bestias de mi pais :cheers: i'll start with this










you're turn 



Photo credit: flickr >>> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4282715548_9344f4f0ac_o.jpg


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

Svartmetall should not have to remind people. :bash:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1341913


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you. Nice to know the message is reaching people. 

I have added the thread to the thread finder though. Hope to see lots of pictures! :colgate:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I wouldn't consider the 252 as new anymore since the design is already 20 years old. 

And when it comes to Europe we can change the title into new locomotives from the main manufactures. 

Witht the new Bombardier Traxx AC3 as one of the most recent developments. The newest version of the Traxx is visually a complete remake of the very successful platform. It got a new front, moving away from the standard DB shape of the previous versions. 

On the inside the most interesting change is that this electrical locomotive will have a "last mile" diesel engine. The 240 kW strong engine should be able to work for 8 hours before refueling. With this engine it will be able to shunt on it's own at tracks without overhead wire, abolishing the need for separate shunting locomotives. 

picture


http://www.railserver.be/railcolor/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=780

The "launch costumer" is Railpool that will lease the 1st locomotives out to the BLS from Switzerland in 2013.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

^Nice! That could, without doubt be the best looking locomotive I've ever seen :cheers:


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

More photos from railcolor.net

new vossloh 





































less new but still new vossloh




























Traxx


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

New DF8Bven to Velezuela


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Romania: (I believe these are the fastest 6 axle locomotives in the world at well over 200 kmh) (railpictures.net)










Poland:










Russia:


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

One from Argetnina
The NERC-Materfer N-viromotive diesel locomotive for cargo trains


----------



## rafalxp (Oct 8, 2010)

Poland:


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ They are TaigaTrommel locomotives heavily rebuilt by Newag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M62_locomotive and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41469664&postcount=91



Jay said:


> Romania: (I believe these are the fastest 6 axle locomotives in the world at well over 200 kmh) (railpictures.net)


The fastest 6 axle locomotive should be the 280 km/h BR 103: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DB_Class_103


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

Czech Republic - Škoda 109E (ČD 380)


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Austria - ÖBB 1216:


ÖBB world record 1216 025-7 von Woodpeckar auf Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The new platform by Siemens is called "Vectron"


















www.railcolor.net/

Also as a diesel version.


















www.railcolor.net/

Leasing company has ordered 6 of these locomotives to be delivered in 2012.


The NMBS and the CP have ordered similar locomotives, but these are predecessors to the Vectron. 


















www.railcolor.net/


btw, this site has a good overview of modern locomotives in Europe:
www.railcolor.net/


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

*Brand new locomotives from your country (Or any country)*

I'll start off with the new Eurolight by Vossloh, a very light but strong locomotive at only 77.5 metric tonnes and a top speed of 200 kph, aswell as a 2800 kw (3750 hp) engine 











http://www.rail.co/wp-content/uploads/DRSLocomotive.jpg










http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/278/8/0/innotrans_2010___eurolight_by_zcochrane-d305dw4.jpg


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

You already opened exactly the same thread a year ago.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1414752


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Plus you can at the very least say whether a loco is diesel or electric.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> Plus you can at the very least say whether a loco is diesel or electric.



At 2800 kW it for sure is a diesel... Vossloh doesn't do electrics AFAIK.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

K_ said:


> At 2800 kW it for sure is a diesel... Vossloh doesn't do electrics AFAIK.


Electric trains also show performance in kW... i don't wanna play detective.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

But with just 2800 kW it would not be very powerful for an modern electric loco. E-locos usually have a power output from 5,000 to 7,000 kW, they are twice as powerful as diesel locos.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

And it has no pantograph... So unless it collects current from 5th demission, ot's sure a diesel loco. ^^


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Softronic locomotives from Romania:

Phoenix (4 built) - 6600 kW max power - 120/200 km/h (freight/passenger - passenger version reached 203 during tests on Făuirei ring)



















Transmontana (only the prototype built for now) - 8200 kW max power - 160 km/h mixed (reaced 183 during tests on Făurei ring)


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

The newest we have in Denmark:

(Photo http://www.finnmoller.dk)









Power systems (Dual):
25 kV/50 Hz
15 kV/16.7 Hz

Weight: 132 Tonnes
Nominal Power: 6500 kW
Maximum Speed: 140 km/h

Tested and approved for service in:
Denmark
Sweden
Germany

Tested but not yet approved for service in:
Norway


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

WDG5 50001 BHEEM (5500 hp) by Abhinav & Abhinav, on Flickr

WDG5 developed by Diesel Loco works and EMD this is rated @ 5500hp.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

New GE Dash 9 metre-gauge diesel-electric locomotives to Brazilian railway VLI (Vale Logística Integrada - _Vale Integrated Logistics_)...







...and the new commuter EMU to São Paulo, built by CAF.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

To the thread starter, please stop duplicating existing threads. It makes archiving and keeping the forum organised so much more difficult. 

Check the thread finder before opening a new thread. Thank you.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Ayceman said:


> Softronic locomotives from Romania:
> 
> Phoenix (4 built) - 6600 kW max power - 120/200 km/h (freight/passenger - passenger version reached 203 during tests on Făuirei ring)


DB colours....


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ DB Schenker Rail Romania


> DB Schenker Rail Romania SRL, formerly Logistic Services Danubius (LSD), a railroad service provider, has offered industrial railroad, block train traction and logistics services at several sites in Romania since 2000.


P.S. DB Schenker Rail Romania locomotives


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Barely three weeks into its commissioned service, the new loco plus one coach derailed seconds before coming to a halt in the underground train station five months ago. The ongoing inspection might take a year to complete, so says last year's news report to the following image revealing the derailment:


^^ Clickable...


None of the following videos reveal its electric operation, oh well:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> ^^ Clickable, to some fan's draft roster...


..


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

The newest in the Basque Country (northern Spain):


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it a narrow gauge freight locomotive?


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Metred: Cute! I like it!


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

XAN_ said:


> Is it a narrow gauge freight locomotive?


It is.



Sopomon said:


> Metred: Cute! I like it!


Glad you like it, they're quite nice.


----------

